# plecostomus with ich - help



## ainwen (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello. I'm new here and I joined because I'm having a problem with a fish. Last Saturday night I noticed white spots on my plecostomus. I looked at a lot of stuff online and decided it's most likely ich. So, the next day I went to my local pet store and bought an anti-ich med (it has formalin and malachite green). I've been using it per instructions every day since but the plecostomus isn't getting any better. Oddly enough, none of the other fish are getting sick. I've lost a couple of fish who _didn't_ have spots or any other symptoms. I'm getting pretty frustrated and am now very confused. If you guys could help me out I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

increase tank temp to 86 degrees F...


----------



## ainwen (Feb 13, 2010)

I suppose I should have mentioned that I have a Panda Cory in there. I read that they don't like very warm temperatures. Do you think it would be okay at 86 degrees?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fyi-your-info/17445-ich-fighting-west-texas-style.html

TR


----------



## ainwen (Feb 13, 2010)

Okay, thanks. If those fish are really sensitive then mine should be okay.


----------

